# Sheep lice in alpacas?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We sheared our 3 sheep on Friday, and this morning I found lice in the bags of sheared wool (UGH!!!!) :sob:

We also have 3 alpaca, and they do scratch with their feet, almost like a dog scratching. Are sheep lice transferrable to alpaca? The info I've read says that the lice are species specific, but goats do get them too. We were planning on shearing the alpaca in May...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Though they say it can't happen, I have known a couple of places that did have this issue.

You can use either, one of the backline products for sheep or sulphur powder. 
Injectable Ivermectin is not effective against biting lice but good for sucking lice. If you can give your Vet a sample lice or two, they should know which one you are having problems with.

For the Llama I had and the sheep I had, I used the pour on Permectrin II with very good results. I find the pour on the easier to get to the base of the wool.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07945-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks so much bergere - I took your info with me to the feed store and bought a bottle of concentrate to make a pour-on. We're going to treat the sheep tomorrow, then in another 2 weeks, but we won't be shearing the alpacas for another month. I'll have to keep them separated until we can treat the alpacas. Thanks - one of the unpleasant chores of livestock... love all the rest though!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You are welcome. VBG


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I noticed my llamas biting at themselves and wondered if it was a lice of some kind. My breeder said it was highly unlikely. If not lice? What could it be? They sure look like dogs do when biting. 

I went ahead and bought some of the pour on Permectrin II....but there are NO instructions on the container. Not to say if it is concentrate or ready to pour.....I assume that means ready to pour? If so - how do I do this? How much do I pour?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> I noticed my llamas biting at themselves and wondered if it was a lice of some kind. My breeder said it was highly unlikely. If not lice? What could it be? They sure look like dogs do when biting.
> 
> I went ahead and bought some of the pour on Permectrin II....but there are NO instructions on the container. Not to say if it is concentrate or ready to pour.....I assume that means ready to pour? If so - how do I do this? How much do I pour?


There should be a little peel off pamphlet on the back that explains how to use it.
Permectrin II is a concentrate and needs to be diluted before use.

Here is a PDF with the directions on this product on the 2nd page.

http://www.kmgb.com/kmg/pdf/Permectrin II.pdf


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Callieslamb - have you sheared them yet? The information I found about treatment said it is most effective if the sheep are sheared first. I was going to wait to shear the alpaca, then treat them if I found anything on them. They aren't biting, but they are scratching with their hooves (and have been for the last year since we got them). They scratch at their legs and sometimes scratch at their bodies.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

No, I haven't sheared them yet. The llamas are still babies. I wasn't going to shear for another month. Hopefully, by then they will appreciate being cooler and endure the shearing! LOL!!! We have had some warm days, but are sure to get cooler again. I read that about shearing them also. Mine are scratching with their hooves as well as biting themselves. Not often, but I do see it. I tried to check through their fleece to see, but they were wiggling too much! 

Thanks for the info Bergere....there isn't anything stuck to the bottle.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> No, I haven't sheared them yet. The llamas are still babies. I wasn't going to shear for another month. Hopefully, by then they will appreciate being cooler and endure the shearing! LOL!!! We have had some warm days, but are sure to get cooler again. I read that about shearing them also. Mine are scratching with their hooves as well as biting themselves. Not often, but I do see it. I tried to check through their fleece to see, but they were wiggling too much!
> 
> Thanks for the info Bergere....there isn't anything stuck to the bottle.


You are Welcome. VBG


----------

